# A few pictures from today...



## TripleDstables (Jun 11, 2008)

I would love everyone to critique my three AMHA minis. I got a few ok shots of the today, and want to know what you all think! They are the older style stock, keep in mind. Please let me know your opinion, I caan take the heat!






Libertys Fine Moon: 28" bay (dun?) 1995 stallion.





















DB Touched By An Angel 31" bay 2005 mare.


























DB Cause For Komotion 28" sorrel 2006 filly.
















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Baydreamfarms (Jun 12, 2008)

I really like their heads. I also like their bodies, but I grew up with AQHA so I like the stocky cart horse look. They look very relaxed and I really like your stallion and the bay mare...can ya guess why?? Yup color, I'm a total sucker for a bay.


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 12, 2008)

No critique from me because I don't know much when it comes to that but I did want to say they look great



From their expressions they look like very sweet natured horses


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jun 12, 2008)

Ill do my best, im still learning.

Liberty's Fine Moon: He's tiny!!!! and oh, so cute. I really like his dished face, his throat latch & neck look a little thick, and his hip looks some what weak.

Touched By An Angel: She's really pretty. She has a little bit of a tummy : P and her hip looks a little weak.

Cause for komotion: Her coat is really pretty, i love the color. Her neck a chest look a little thick.

Again, i don't know much about conformation so you can just ignore everything i said if you want. Hopefully someone with more experience can critique them but there all so tiny and cute! ♥


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!





Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance: I really do take your critique to heart, and I can see where you are coming from. Angel is preggo, so she better have a bit of a tummy!





THanks a lot!





Editted to also add: Thank you for the kind words Baydreamfarms and Brandi*!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jun 13, 2008)

Hopefully that belly of hers will get bigger. : P Is your stallion the sire?


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep, he's the sire.





And, her belly is getting bigger bit by bit!


----------



## Seashells (Jun 14, 2008)

I see dwarf tendencies on the first guy. They are a cute bunch!


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Seashells. This is his pedigree. I don't believe there are any dwarves in there. Correct me if I'm wrong, but a lot of very short minis!

He was bred by James Payne of Liberty Farm Miniature Horses. Then he was bought by Charles and Joanne Hammond of Twin Maple Miniature Horses. The lady I purchased him from was Ladora Flood, who only bought him as a pet.

Komokos Dock Tallman 28.5"

Sire: Komokos Moon Man 28"

Soats Lil Squaw 32"

Komokos Brandy Wine 27"

Dam: Komokos Fine Wine 29.75"

Komokos Dainty Darlene 30"

If anyone can look these guys up, and/or get pictures, I would greatly appriciate it!


----------



## Seashells (Jun 27, 2008)

TripleDstables said:


> Thanks Seashells. This is his pedigree. I don't believe there are any dwarves in there. Correct me if I'm wrong, but a lot of very short minis!
> 
> He was bred by James Payne of Liberty Farm Miniature Horses. Then he was bought by Charles and Joanne Hammond of Twin Maple Miniature Horses. The lady I purchased him from was Ladora Flood, who only bought him as a pet.
> 
> ...


I love komoko breeding (one of my favorite). I understand that the dwarf gene is out there and if one horse that has it breeds with another horse that has it....they produce a dwarf baby. Some minis are not dwarfs, however they may show hints of dwarf characteristics in them. I thought I could see it in your first guys face. You are correct, there are a lot of small minis. They come in all shapes too. Some show dwarf characteristics, some are dwarfs, some are just fine in everyway (just small).


----------



## Ashley (Jun 28, 2008)

I can see where she sees the dwarf tendancies. I see them too, but it could be the way the pics are. YOu really need a straight on side pic of him to judge.

The pregger mare, has a really short neck, and a weak hip. Front legs "look" like they could be toed out.

Is the last mare out of that stallion? I see alot of resemblance.

Over all they look like 3 nice pet quality minis.


----------



## love_casper (Jun 28, 2008)

Like ashley said, it might be the angle, but I also see a bit of dwarf-ness in the first guy. They all have relatively short necks as well. Overall I dont think they're exactly show quality but a cute, well cared for bunch.


----------



## nootka (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm going to be a bit bold and say the first horse is a dwarf, not a doubt about it in my mind.

yes, pictures can be deceptive, but I would not breed him at all.

The second mare is also pet quality due to her conformational deficiencies and if the stallion shown is the sire, I hope for the best outcome.

The next mare is "so so" but has the most redeeming qualities of the three.

Both mares appear to be "out behind" and have very short, thick necks and low-set. Their proportions are just off enough that I would suspect they may indeed have a dwarf foal when bred to a stallion like the above.

I'm not trying to be negative, just saying what I see...good luck to you and I hope for the best for you.

Thanks for being open-minded, too. I know we all have much to learn, and have learned much since we started out.

Still, there are lots nicer examples out there with less conformational defects out there to be using for breeding stock.

Liz


----------



## Seashells (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi again, as I mentioned before, they are a cute bunch....but I needed to add more about them....they seem like wonderful little horses. They look loved and content.....things that count the most  They are lucky to have you for an owner/mom. Minis come in all shapes and sizes, but I think each horse thinks he's the bomb. He doesn't know about judgement. Thanks for posting the photos. They seem friendly too!


----------



## llamalfreak (Jun 30, 2008)

i love their colors

too cute


----------



## New2Minis (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree with Seashells.....they are adorable and well loved. Good Luck with them!


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone.





There is no relation to the mares and the stallion. I would never breed a mare to her sire.



Thats more irresponsible than breeding pet quality minis! But the mares are paternal half sisters. I got them from Nicky Dobson of Dobson Miniature Horses. The stallion was bred by Liberty Farms that from what I can tell is no longer in operation... (not sure though)

I'm not going to breed him to my sorrel mare... I never wanted to, not sure why. It's just the cross doesn't look smart in my eyes. I bred him to Angel for a nice pet mini for myself, before I move on and sell the three of them for a show mini.

In person he doesn't look this out of proportion... I'd love to get some better photos from farther away, and at better angles to show you guys. But I really don't have any.

I can see his faults that you guys pointed out though. And, I'm very excited for this foal, no matter what the outcome. filly/colt dwarf or not.



He is an extremely solid little guy with good feet, and an even bite. He has one foot that grows unevenly which is a farrier issue, but other than that... nothing wrong. I expect a healthy foal out of my mare and him.

He doesn't photograph well, I know that much. He has shown and done well, so I don't think he's actually that off. I just can't snap a good photo for the life of me, every one is of him leaning into the camera, making his head look huge. OH!

heres a picture of him in show condition, its small, but shows him decently.






Heres one at a show when he was still overweight when I first got him with my 2 year old mare as a weanling.






Thanks for the critique, and I will have my mare ultrasounded this fall to have a look at the developing baby.



And a big thanks to everyone who said they look nice and cared for. I learned a lot about nutrition for them over the past 3 years, and they finally are a nice plump weight! I care for them the best I can, and they are loving loveable little things.

Sara


----------

